# Any tips to fender removal/installation?



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Man, I was going to take off my old dented fender in order to put my new one on, and I ran into some problems. I found that most of the screws/nuts are on realy tight, and in really akward places. I had to take a drill to the ones along the engine bay, but I cannot get the bit to reach the others (door jamb, etc.). Anyone have any advice, who's actually changed their fenders out? The bolts are very slightely starting to strip, so I quit and figured I'd see if any of you had any tips for when you took yours off?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Get an extension (long one) to reach the door jam ones. Use a longer wrench to ensure enough torque without stripping them on the ones in the engine bay. Use some penetrating oil on them first.

Be sure to take apart the antenna assembly first.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Well luckily it's the driver side, so no antenna disassembly.

But unfortunatley I don't have a drill extension! Damnit! This always fuckin happens to me, I get into a job, and I am missing one tool that is needed to complete it! Like I always say, it's all about the tools, and of course I don't have the shit.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

drill?

just get a wrench, socket and a long extension. you don't have to use any power tools to remove the fender.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Ahhh, pardon me man I didn't get much sleep last night. I was using a bit (like a screwdriver bit) to remove them, I didn't even realize that they were nuts, all I saw was the star in the center . Thanks for making me look like a dumbass  Now I will go remove it while I punch myself in the face for not realizing that


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I was kinda thinking like why you used a drill for... I have a adaptor that turns the drill into a "impact wrench" if you will (but it doesn't work) so that's what I thought you were using the drill for.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Well James, I appreciate it man. Got the old one off and the new one on. Good thing I bought that deep socket set the other week. The biggest pain was the screw that holds the front bumper to the fender. Thanks again man


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah that one screw is a big pita... usually a super long 14" extension on a socket will make it easier... or if you have a super long screwdriver and can bend that plastic fender liner out of place while you loosen it up it makes it a bit simpler.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Yea, I just kinda pulled the fender liner outta the way and got it.

i find it kinda funny how someone like you only has a 108 rep score, when you seem to help everyone, and some of these kids who never leave OT have more rep than you?

Ah well, thanks again bro.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hehehe rep doesn't mean that much, you don't get anything for a high score... you DO however get banned for a 0 score! hehehe so it doesn't bother me.

take it easy.


----------

